

DIY Short Range Personal Radar: $30 - chaostheory
http://www.pyroelectro.com/projects/ir_radar/index.html

======
chengmi
I've actually used these IR ranging sensors before. They have circuitry built-
in, so the interface is really simple (the drawbacks are that the output is
non-linear with respect to distance, and the time between outputs is kind of
slow ~50ms):
[http://www.acroname.com/robotics/info/articles/sharp/sharp.h...](http://www.acroname.com/robotics/info/articles/sharp/sharp.html)

He uses a lot of LEDs. If I were to design something like this, I'd just use a
speaker from a PC case and have it beep different tones depending on the
distance to the object.

~~~
mhb
Also sonar is a lot better choice for this application.

------
sdt
This title is very misleading--it's not actually radar at all. The described
system uses a very short range and simplistic IR transceiver.

------
kajecounterhack
$30 can buy a cheap bluetooth webcam that could do the same job (given that
you have a ... laptop on your car), but cool nonetheless.

~~~
mhb
How would that give you the range to an arbitrary object - like a white wall?

~~~
trekker7
good point but in how many real world situations is this going to be an issue?
for situations like measuring distance to a car while parking, a camera works
well.

